# FFA/BHM romances on film



## Ffancy (Jul 4, 2020)

Has anyone watched Nobody Knows I’m Here starring Jorge Garcia? It’s on Netflix and it’s a really sweet love story with a very fat male lead. The final scene gave me FFA butterflies of happiness!


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 4, 2020)

This is an awesome thread! I'll have to check that movie out. Jorge is great. I was a very happy lil FFA back in the days of Lost.

As for movies I can think to recommend my ladies:
Hitch (Kevin James)
Terri (Jacob Wysocki) -- TW: bullying
Cuban Fury (Nick Frost)
One Chance (James Corden)
Shallow Hal (Jack Black)
The Holiday (Jack Black)


----------



## Ffancy (Jul 4, 2020)

Oooh I’ve only seen one of these! Shallow Hal, which is sort of terrible as an FA/BBW movie (that fat suit is awful) but cute as an FFA/BHM movie.

Also the first Fantastic Beasts movie has a lovely FFA/BHM subplot!


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 4, 2020)

Fatso with Dom DeLuise. The movie has a sweet romantic subplot with the main character.


----------



## sarahee543 (Jul 9, 2020)

Ffancy said:


> Has anyone watched Nobody Knows I’m Here starring Jorge Garcia? It’s on Netflix and it’s a really sweet love story with a very fat male lead. The final scene gave me FFA butterflies of happiness!


Hes one of my favourite BHM. Also have a search for Olafur Darri Olaffson who is in a few films. Utterly dreamy.


----------



## Ffancy (Jul 9, 2020)

sarahee543 said:


> Hes one of my favourite BHM. Also have a search for Olafur Darri Olaffson who is in a few films. Utterly dreamy.


 
Yes! I watched Trapped last year and I was completely smitten. The only bad part is all the concealing winter coats he wears haha


----------



## magodamilion2 (Jul 9, 2020)

Ffancy said:


> Has anyone watched Nobody Knows I’m Here starring Jorge Garcia? It’s on Netflix and it’s a really sweet love story with a very fat male lead. The final scene gave me FFA butterflies of happiness!



Wow this is very exciting news. I watched so much of Lost just to look at Jorge Garcia and I hated Lost haha! It'll be nice watching one that actually looks I'd enjoy the story as well.


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 9, 2020)

sarahee543 said:


> Hes one of my favourite BHM. Also have a search for Olafur Darri Olaffson who is in a few films. Utterly dreamy.


----------



## Shotha (Jul 10, 2020)

I remember a film called Black Velvet Band. It was a ripping yarn televised on Chrismas Eve in many English-speaking countries. It was about a ship transporting convicts to Australia. There were pirates in the film. One of the ship hands was a very handsome fat man. A girl had disguised herself as a boy to get a free passage as one of the ships hands. The fat man can't stop gazing longingly at the "boy". They stop on the African coast to stock up with fresh water and fruit. The fat man and the boy are the last to get of the ship for this and they find themselves alone on the beach. The fat man says to the boy, "I don't know what's the matter with me. I have feelings for you like for a girl." The boy says perhaps this is why and he takes off his jacket and shirt and the binding around the breast to reveal that he is in fact a rather beautiful girl, who feels the same way about the fat man. The make passionate love on the beach. I'm thinking how wonderful it is that here is a film where the fat man gets the beautiful maiden. Sudden the other members of the crew come running back shouting, "Pirates! Run! Back to the ship!" The fat man stands and is shot dead. Does any one else remember the film? Do you know who the fat man was?


----------



## Ffancy (Jul 10, 2020)

Shotha, I’ve never seem that but that scene sounds hot! Here’s the imdb profile: Black Velvet Band (TV Movie 1997) - IMDb and I think the actor was named Stephen Marcus? Judging based on the pictures.


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 10, 2020)

Ffancy said:


> Shotha, I’ve never seem that but that scene sounds hot! Here’s the imdb profile: Black Velvet Band (TV Movie 1997) - IMDb and I think the actor was named Stephen Marcus? Judging based on the pictures.



Yes, I believe it is Stephen Marcus in the role. He’s done many other films too.


----------



## sarahee543 (Jul 10, 2020)

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 136656


Omg he's gorgeous *drools*


----------



## sarahee543 (Jul 10, 2020)

Just made a watch list on my imdb of all these. I'm looking forward to my evenings again!


----------



## Clandy Caine (Jul 10, 2020)

Ffancy said:


> Yes! I watched Trapped last year and I was completely smitten. The only bad part is all the concealing winter coats he wears haha


 
if you want to see Olafur Darri with his shirt off you should watch the show Lady Dynamite on Netflix. He plays the love interest for the lead character played by Maria Bamford. He doesn’t show up until the last few episodes of the first season but he plays a major part in the whole second season. It’s a very offbeat show and definitely won’t suit everyone but I couldn’t stop watching it (mostly because of Olafur Darri. Their relationship on the show is very cute IMO).


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 10, 2020)

sarahee543 said:


> Just made a watch list on my imdb of all these. I'm looking forward to my evenings again!



I highly recommend 'Hear My Song'. The movie has the great Ned Beatty in a rare lead role with a romantic side plot. A few BHM actors are in the movie, Stephen Marcus is in it as well as the late William Hootkins, best known as Porkins in 'Star Wars: A New Hope' and Lt. Eckardt in the 1989 'Batman'. It's a funny, sweet film folks will enjoy.










Robot Check


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 10, 2020)

A poster image from 'Hear My Song'.




A lovely scene with Ned Beatty in 'Hear My Song'.


----------



## GrowingBoy (Jul 15, 2020)

Sidney Greenstreet was in a string of films in the 1940s. Never a leading man, he was quite good at playing the heavy: Top 10 Sydney Greenstreet Films - IMDb
I particularly liked his performance as Caspar Guttman in the Maltese Falcon:


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 18, 2020)

There's also the movie, Frida, starring Salma Hayek and Alfred Molina. Although it's a relatively tragic romance.


----------



## xxeell (Aug 3, 2020)

If you like country music like I do, there's a super cute FFA/BHM couple in the music video to Dierks Bentley's song Somewhere on a Beach.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 3, 2020)

xxeell said:


> If you like country music like I do, there's a super cute FFA/BHM couple in the music video to Dierks Bentley's song Somewhere on a Beach.



Good video and song.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Aug 4, 2020)

xxeell said:


> If you like country music like I do, there's a super cute FFA/BHM couple in the music video to Dierks Bentley's song Somewhere on a Beach.



Very cool - thanks! Unfortunately, this never happened to me, at least not yet!


----------



## sarahee543 (Aug 5, 2020)

RVGleason said:


> Good video and song.



Thats hella cute


----------



## Shotha (Aug 5, 2020)

RVGleason said:


> Good video and song.




It's a nice video, because it shows the truth that things like this do happen. It's a positive image of the fat person as the object of amorous desire.


----------



## byutane (Aug 6, 2020)

Has Peter Kay's Car Share been mentioned? It's a real slow burn but the payoff is great


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 6, 2020)

byutane said:


> Has Peter Kay's Car Share been mentioned? It's a real slow burn but the payoff is great


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Sep 22, 2020)

Ffancy said:


> Oooh I’ve only seen one of these! Shallow Hal, which is sort of terrible as an FA/BBW movie (that fat suit is awful) but cute as an FFA/BHM movie.
> 
> Also the first Fantastic Beasts movie has a lovely FFA/BHM subplot!


You're right about Shallow Hal, @Ffancy! It was a terrible idea to put Gwyneth Paltrow in a fat suit when there was a lot of BBW actresses who can do better in that role.

But there was also a beautiful scene where Jack Black kisses Leslie DeAntonio's character, Helga the cook!


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Sep 23, 2020)

Shallow Hal is one of my favorites, but mainly because of the underlying message (don't judge a person by appearances). And for most of the movie, Gwyneth Paltrow is actually NOT wearing the fat suit, so I can understand why she was cast in that role (roll?).


----------



## magodamilion2 (Nov 28, 2020)

This movie called Wade in the Water on Amazon Prime was pretty good. It's not really a romance, I can't say more without spoiling it. But it is at least good eye candy and seems like a romance for a good chunk of it.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 28, 2020)

magodamilion2 said:


> This movie called Wade in the Water on Amazon Prime was pretty good. It's not really a romance, I can't say more without spoiling it. But it is at least good eye candy and seems like a romance for a good chunk of it.



I have just saw the trailer. Nice movie!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 28, 2020)

magodamilion2 said:


> This movie called Wade in the Water on Amazon Prime was pretty good. It's not really a romance, I can't say more without spoiling it. But it is at least good eye candy and seems like a romance for a good chunk of it.



Oops! My excuses!


----------



## xxeell (Nov 30, 2020)

I just finished binging The New Legends of Monkey on Netflix. I reccomend watching it for Pigsy. He is a BHM, warrior, and is hilarious. We have only seen him in toxic relationships so far but I suspect he's going to have a healthy romance soon. I actually ship him hard with another character named Sandy. They have tons of chemistry imo.


----------



## Eric (Dec 14, 2020)

Taxidermia


----------



## notsupposedtobehere (Jan 11, 2021)

Norsemen on Netflix has a BHM character who has no problem getting women


----------

